# what is the degree?



## GA BOY (Apr 25, 2005)

Does anyone know the degree bend in the air intake factory tube, and where th find silicone colored hoses from.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

It'd help if you said which engine, and as I don't have any Maximas in front of me at the moment, I'm not sure if I could help you anyway... 

Since colored silicone hoses don't improve performance anyway, I'm not sure where to look... as I've never bothered to keep track. Try Hose Techniques?


----------



## GA BOY (Apr 25, 2005)

*what is the degree*



brianw said:


> It'd help if you said which engine, and as I don't have any Maximas in front of me at the moment, I'm not sure if I could help you anyway...
> 
> Since colored silicone hoses don't improve performance anyway, I'm not sure where to look... as I've never bothered to keep track. Try Hose Techniques?


 the engine is a v6 30ge, and i just wanted the silicone hoses for the different colors.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

errr, what's a 30ge?

our cars have a VG30E and a VE30DE.


----------



## GA BOY (Apr 25, 2005)

*my bad??*



Matt93SE said:


> errr, what's a 30ge?
> 
> our cars have a VG30E and a VE30DE.


my bad i meant a VG30E


----------

